# How can I get my tether to work? Thundershed Rom



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been having issues for a while now with tethering, which is becoming more of a pain than now that we are looking for houses and I want to tether to my Ipad when we are out and about looking around to check craigslist. I was on ICS miui, and tethering never worked. I tried Wireless Tether, Open Garden, and of course the built in tether. I am now on thundershed and my hot spot works at start up for a few mins tops, then requires a reboot. Sometimes after reboot it will work for another couple of mins then kick me off, other times it wont work again for a day or so. I have even tried Bluetooth Pan instead of wifi and that seems to work a little better, but not much.

I remember seeing something in the forums about modifying a file to allow hot spot to work, but I can't locate it, will that help this?


----------



## morrowa2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have had the same issues with tethering on pretty much all AOSP ROM's. My computer will connect to my phone, but will say there is no internet access, even though my phone is getting data no problem. On the rare occasion that it does actually connect to the internet, it is short lived, and will last a day at the most. I've also tried various third party apps like Wi-Fi tether, Barnacle, and the native tethering functioning. Works neither wireless or via USB. This has never been a problem for me on sense ROM's so I don't think it's a hardware or radio issue. I hate sense on this phone, and would love an AOSP ROM on which the tethering works flawlessly.

The most frustrating thing about this is that when I've posted this question several times on other threads, the only response I get is "well my tethering works perfectly." That doesn't help, people. Please anyone with some Android know-how, help us with this problem!


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am using Barnacle wifi and it works just fine and dandy.. no modding or rigging to get it to work.


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Barnacle is working awesome, good suggestion


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to throw it out there. Koush also released ClockworkMod Tether the other day. A really clean and simple solution. Having said that, it only works for desktop operating systems (won't work for iOS or android-to-android tethering) because he didn't want to require root.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> I am using Barnacle wifi and it works just fine and dandy.. no modding or rigging to get it to work.


Barnacle with no hassles for me yesterday when I was trying to get my iPad up.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

When I was on an AOSP Rom using Wireless Tether, I used to have to connect twice before the tether worked well. I'm not sure why, but I would connect once with a terrible connection. Stop the connection. Restart and it would work great. I use Sense ROMs more often because they tend to handle wireless tether better for me.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Make sure go to settings/wireless networks/tethering&hotspot/portable wi-fi hotspot settings and configure your settings there to either open or with a password. I did open with my laptop and it worked. Try those settings. Also you can try this one, it also works.

code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wireless_tether_2_0_7.apk&can=2&q=

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## morrowa2 (Aug 4, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Just to throw it out there. Koush also released ClockworkMod Tether the other day. A really clean and simple solution. Having said that, it only works for desktop operating systems (won't work for iOS or android-to-android tethering) because he didn't want to require root.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Good call on ClockworkMod Tether. It took a while to get the right drivers on my laptop, but it seems to be working perfectly now. I prefer the wired tether anyway. Thanks!!!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

morrowa2 said:


> Good call on ClockworkMod Tether. It took a while to get the right drivers on my laptop, but it seems to be working perfectly now. I prefer the wired tether anyway. Thanks!!!


Anytime









All the best,

-HG


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

Wifi tether has always worked for me on all ROMs including AOSP up until the other day when I loaded infectedROM. But I downloaded the latest APK and enabled the routing fix in tether settings and it is working now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SamZzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Found an answer to this in a different thread. I was having problems withe WiFi Tether (the yellow icon one from the Google site)... someone mentioned they had the device profile set to Google NexusOne instead of HTC Thunderbolt which I thought was wierd.. but it worked!


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I've found that I can tether numerous devices to my phone wirelessly that work great including my desktop PC, Kindle Fire, and old Droid X. Unfortunately, whenever I tether my MacBook Pro, iPod Touch or PS Vita, I only get a connection for maybe 5 minutes and 3G drops constantly.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Try this one I used it when I was on tshed and worked now I'm running Nicks miui and it works u just gotta remember to set the device profile to nexus one and check the routing fix button in settings

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta14.apk&can=2&q=

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard of people changing the device to nexus one and making sure routing fix is checked. I think I also read something about changing the IP address but you'll have to do a search for that. I'd check a couple forums and in the end it mite just be your device and have to bring a wire and use pdanet. Could also try foxfi but I've heard that doesn't work on HTC phones. But again every device is different. Maybe just find a rom that it works with and use it when you need it then switch back? Only takes a couple minutes. Either way good luck


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> Try this one I used it when I was on tshed and worked now I'm running Nicks miui and it works u just gotta remember to set the device profile to nexus one and check the routing fix button in settings
> 
> http://code.google.c...14.apk&can=2&q=
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I believe that is the same version that is currently in the Google Play Store.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha I didn't even know it was allowed in the play store lol well it works for me... Hope it works for you I play xbox live alot with it and no lag no nothing

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

